# Merry Christmas



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish to extend a Merry Christmas to all my forum friends and wish them well for the new year ahead.

Charlie Drew


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas Charlie!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! 
Hope Santa is good to everyone!

Liz


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Merry Xmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours... My thoughts and prayers to those out there still without power.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas you guys, Hope you all have a awesome new years.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy holidays to everyone out there. I hope you are safe and well. 

Liz. 
About the santa thing... LOL, lets hope the santa physics is not real  otherwise look for a big fireball in the sky at the speeds he is travelling.  :rolleyes


----------

